# Ride and handling: SXM vs. AXM vs. EMX-5



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

Is the AXM so stiff as to be uncomfortable for long rides? I hear the SXM is more compliant - true? Where does the EMX-5 fit in this spectrum? How would you describe the handling of these three bikes, especially for fast, snaky downhill courses? Does your experience suggest other comments on these bikes? Thanks.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

I just bought an AXM. I do not have copious amounts of time in the saddle to yield a comprehensive ride assessment; however, I will say the ride is more compliant than my former steel MXL. Additionally, I found it futile to flex the bottom bracket of the AXM or MXL, no matter how much torque I applied or body weight I carried. Generally speaking, Merckx geometry is considered relaxed, i.e., long top tubes and gradual seat tubes. Moreover, the AXM and SXM have received excellent reviews in all categories, especially craftsmanship (made in Italy) and ride quality. The AXM was in orbit in terms of MSRP price of $ 4800. I paid $2500 for my frameset from South Africa. The lowest price I've seen in U.S. was $3300. I believe you can pick up an NOS SXM for $1200-1500 range if you scour the internet and trust the vendor. FYI, Queens has a 53cm sloping =58.5 cm ST and TT SXM available for $1250 excluding shipping. I'm in the process of acquiring a Merckx Gara Alu. frameset thru Queens as my 3rd string bike for training/commuting. PM me if the size and price are within range as we can split the shipping cost of 2 framesets in one box. Sorry, nothing to report on the EMX-5john


----------



## willum44 (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a 2008 SXM size42, the smallest that was made. It is a beautiful riding frame-set. No flex yet very comfortable. I use Cosmic Carbones with tubulars and they are also an aid to the smooth ride over all types of surfaces.I have ridden tubulars all my life on various framesets, aluminum and steel, but the SXM and Carbones are the best.


----------



## tigger (Mar 16, 2007)

I have had both AXM and EMX5. The AXM was very comfortable,a beautiful bike, and Belgian. The handling was good on both bikes. The AXM I found a little more stable on descents, possibly because it was slightly heavier. Never ridden SXM.


----------

